# Have a alpine CDA 7840 that has a display problem.



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had this alpine deck for a long time. And have had it in a couple of different cars over the years. When I installed it this last time I noticed that the display is about half as bright as it should be. The other lights behind the knobs and buttons are fine. I'm just wondering if it is possable to get it fixed. Is it alot to get it fixed or is it something that could be done by someone here?

Thanks
Justind


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I cant Be sure what the exact problem without testing the unit,however It is most likely LED'S or small fluorescent tubes.It can also be the circuits that drive them.90% of the time the problem is in the face.Ether way there is one on EBAY for $9.99.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I cant Be sure what the exact problem without testing the unit,however It is most likely LED'S or small fluorescent tubes.It can also be the circuits that drive them.90% of the time the problem is in the face.Ether way there is one on EBAY for $9.99.


Thanks for the info. I don't know much about, considering I'm posting about it. But wondered how it is lit up? Is it the LED's that light it up, or the tubes, or the the LED's lighting the tubes? I can tell you that whole screen is lighting up, but just at half the brightness. How much would it be the fix? If it is the tubes or LED's are they something that changed, or is even available?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just happen to have one so i took it apart.This unit uses light bulbs and they are under the display that has to be desoldered.The price of having this repaired somewhere is not worth it,doing it yourself,yes.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I just happen to have one so i took it apart.This unit uses light bulbs and they are under the display that has to be desoldered.The price of having this repaired somewhere is not worth it,doing it yourself,yes.


Thanks for the info. I'm sending you a PM.

Justin


----------

